# Next laptop gaming...... ryzen undervolt?



## masses (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi everyone! I'm searching for a new laptop and i'm chossing between asus g15 or an msi gs66. The first one has ryzen 9 -5900HS and my question is: is it possibile to Undervolt this cpu with Throttlestop?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Feb 25, 2022)

Don't use Throttlestop for Ryzens, it's ineffective because mobile Ryzen's thermal and clock framework is far more complex than simple undervolts

You want a tool that takes control of STAPM and boost/idle/cooldown cTDPs. The one I've always used is https://ryzencontroller.com/#about


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 25, 2022)

ThrottleStop is only for Intel CPUs. 

ThrottleStop does not support any AMD CPUs.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Feb 25, 2022)

That's a pretty damning argument against using ThrottleStop here, but I'm not sure the source is trustworthy


----------

